# 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe :(



## HelloImLord (5. März 2018)

*450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir evtl. diesen hier Bestellen  :" HYRICAN MILITARY GAMING 5685 Gaming-PCs - MediaMarkt

Das Mainboard, graka & CPU sind alle Perfekt...
jedoch kommen mir 450 Watt etwas wenig vor... daher wollte ich mal nachfragen ob "450" Watt" genau richtig für dieses System ist?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.
Danke.


----------



## amdahl (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Bitte nicht.
Unabhängig vom Netzteil das sogar reichen würde wenn es ein anständiges ist kannst du dich hier in einer Kaufberatung zu einem deutlich besseren Rechner für das Geld leiten lassen.


----------



## facehugger (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Nein, oder? Bitte keinen Fertig-PC. Beantworte bitte folgende Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B.  Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))  Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls  vorhanden?

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

vom Prinzip reicht ein Marken-Netzteil (400-500W) mit hoher Effizienz für ein Sys mit i7-8700k samt GTX 1080 gut aus

Gruß


----------



## HelloImLord (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

1 )Bekomme jetzt vom MediaMarkt/Asus  knapp (Höchstwahrscheinlich) 1100 für den alten Pc zurück, da er dauerhaft kaputt ging, und ich ihn dem entsprechend oft einschicken musste.
Lege noch selbst ca 800-900 Euro drauf, also knapp 2000€ Budget.
2 ) Nein
3) Also will ihn eher zusammengebaut geliefert bekommen, kann das selbst nicht ^^ und habe auch zu viel Angst
4. Nein
5) Mein Monitor 27 Zoll ist Full HD, 
6) Spiele, surfen. Hauptsächliche Spiele, meistens das neuste
7) Min. 256GB SSD und min. 1 TB HDD
8) Kann, hatte ich erst später vor
9) Lautstärke nicht zu laut ( Keine flugzeugstärke xD), soll aber alles auf Max. spielen können. Mit Wlan.  


Bitte hilf mir D: ...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Zugegeben, für einen Fertig-PC ist der gar nicht so schlecht konfiguriert. 
Wenn du aber den Fragebogen von _facehugger_ ausfüllst, können wir die hier etwas ganz Ähnliches zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis zusammenstellen


----------



## HelloImLord (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Jap, ist er wirklich ^^
Nur bei dem Netzteil, bin ich mir nicht sicher.... grade bei Auslastung 
Das Problem ist, ich kann und will ihn nicht selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> jedoch kommen mir 450 Watt etwas wenig vor... daher wollte ich mal nachfragen ob "450" Watt" genau richtig für dieses System ist?


Kommt auf das Netzteil an, wie gut es ist und ob es 'DC-DC' hat.
Wenn wir von guten Geräten sprechen, reichen 450W dicke, z.B. Bitfenix Formula, Whisper M und Straight Power 11.



amdahl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht.
> Unabhängig vom Netzteil das sogar reichen würde wenn es ein anständiges ist kannst du dich hier in einer Kaufberatung zu einem deutlich besseren Rechner für das Geld leiten lassen.


I don't think so, weil die 1080 gerad zum Preis der 1080ti den Besitzer wechselt...


Das blöde ist, dass nächsten Monat schon der Ryzen 2000 raus kommt...


----------



## HelloImLord (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Ja.... bin mehr der Intel-boy...
Und mehr der Nvidia fanboy --

Also es würde dicke reichen? sicher? Hab halt angst das, dass Netzteil bei Spiele wie.. WoW in 50-Man Raids.. dann in die luft fliegt, ... davon abgesehen, bei dem Preis denke ich schon, dass da was gutes drin ist. (denke ich jedenfalls q_q
Ich denke halt irgendwie eine Gtx 1080 und nen i7-8700k sind richtige Watt Monster.. deswegen die unsicherheit..


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Also bei deinem Budget könnte das System auch so aussehen:

ASRock X299 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i7-7820X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-sm961-256gb-mzvpw256hegl-00000-a1461734.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/asus-turbo-geforce-gtx-1070-ti-90yv0bj0-m0na00-a1717549.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-masterbox-5-mcx-b5s2-wwnn-01-a1473200.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Bei der Grafikkarte sollte die 1070Ti für Full HD ausreichen; alles andere ist IMHO einfach zu teuer. Und im Laufe eines PC-Lebens wird die GPU sowieso mindestens einmal gegen ein besseres Modell getauscht.


----------



## HelloImLord (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

hmm reicht die 1070ti auch für 4k?

Ist die Seite gut dafür? Der PC-Konfigurator  - Bequem online PC zusammenstellen
Hab nur gutes gehört, aber ich frage euch nochmal :o


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> hmm reicht die 1070ti auch für 4k?



Für die meisten derzeitigen Spiele ja, die ist nicht viel langsamer als die 1080. 
Falls es dir um den Zusammenbau geht, vielleicht findest du hier jemanden in deiner Nähe, der dir dabei behilflich sein kann:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tage-und-problemen.html?highlight=pcgh+helfer


----------



## HelloImLord (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

hmm ok, danke dir ^^..

Und wenn ich jetzt einfach schon den Fertig-Pc kaufe..Ich mein.. der ist ja an sich wirklich nicht schlecht,aber  ja... das Netzteil.. 
Hab da halt bissl angst :/
Wenn mir halt jemand versichern kann, dass es mehr als ok" ist, dann wäre ich ..... doch recht zufrieden..


----------



## amdahl (5. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> I don't think so, weil die 1080 gerad zum Preis der 1080ti den Besitzer wechselt...


Für 1800€ etwas besseres als einen Rechner mit langsamem RAM, dem billigsten möglichen Mainboard, Überraschungs-Kühllösung von CPU und GPU und einem nicht näher definierten Netzteil? Aber sicher doch.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Wie sieht es mit dem aus? HYRICAN MILITARY GAMING 5576 I7-7700K/16GB/250GB+1TB Gaming-PCs - MediaMarkt
Statt 1080, 1080 Ti und statt 8700k, 7700.

ABER,
bitte schaut mal bei dem Chipsatz, ist das gut oder schlecht?
Sorry, für die vllt. nervigen fragen..


----------



## amdahl (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Nee du, Kaby-Lake ist überhaupt keine Option mehr. Der hat 2 Kerne weniger.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Gamer PC XXL i7-8700 mit GTX1080 - dubaro.de



Gamer PC XXL i7-8700K mit GTX1080ti - dubaro.de



Konfigurier sie entsprechend, sparst Geld, weißt was drin ist und hast Garantie vom Fachhändler.
Ich würd die K CPU übrigens weglassen, du weckst nicht gerade den Eindruck als würdest du Übertakten wollen, dann reicht auch der "normale" i7 8700 in beiden Konfig's und wirfst nicht unnötig Geld fürn Feature ausm Fenster was du eh nie nutzen wirst.
Gehäuse kannst du dir eins nach deinem Geschmack aussuchen.

Beim Netzteil würd ich in beiden Fällen eines mit 500 Watt nehmen, und ja das reicht dicke in beiden Fällen, entweder das beQuiet! Straight Power 10 oder das Pure Power 10, ich würde ersteres vorziehen, ist aber wieder eine Sache des Geldbeutels, beide ausreichend.

Grafikkarte, das was du brauchst, ob nun GTX 1080 oder GTX 1080Ti musst du am Ende wissen, von den zur Verfügung stehenden Modellen würde ich in beiden Fällen die Super Jetstream Variante vorziehen, preislich gut aufgestellt, ruhig und Kühl, die Zotac Mini ist für ihren Preis eigentlich auch ok, aber ein wenig lauter.

Ob du eine HDD als Datengrab brauchst musst du auch wissen und wie groß es sein soll, ich würde, wenn es unbedingt eine HDD sein muss eine der WD Blue nehmen.

Bei der SSD würde ich bei der gewählten Crucial MX300 im M.2 Format bleiben, nur die gewünschte Größe anpassen, aber als minimum würd ich schon die Variante mit 275GB anpeilen oder besser gleich ne Nummer größer.

Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher würde ich, bei den zur Verfügung stehenden Modellen, die "16GB DDR4 (2x8GB) PC3000 G.Skill AEGIS" nehmen, flotter Arbeitsspeicher zu nem vernünftigen Kurs.

Mainboard ist wieder Geschmacks und Bedarfssache, hast du keine besonderen Ansprüche, sind eigentlich alles ausreichend, ich persönlich würde wohl das MSI Z370 PC Pro nehmen, Preiswert, Mattschwarz unauffällig und ausreichend Spawa Kühlfläche.


Bei dem Kühler würde ich den Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) nehmen, wäre nicht meine erste Wahl, meine Präferenzen stehen leider nicht zur Wahl, weder Noctua noch die dicken be Quite! Kühler stehen zur Auswahl, der Mugen verrichtet seinen Dienst aber auch sehr gut, ruhig und gute Kühlleistung.
Kompakt Wakü würd ich nicht nehmen, Geldverschwendung und Kühlen kaum besser als ein großer Tower Kühler.

Prozessor... wie gesagt der i7-8700 reicht für alle Lebenslagen, das K Modell bin ich der Meinung brauchst du nicht.

So vielleicht gehts ja damit etwas weiter.


Edit:
Ansonsten bin ich vollends der Meinung meiner Vorredner, kauf keinen Komplettrechner wo du nicht weißt was genau drinsteckt und vorallem nicht zu solchen Preisen.
Am besten wäre immernoch selber bauen und das ist heutzutage ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## jhnbrg (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem aus? HYRICAN MILITARY GAMING 5576 I7-7700K/16GB/250GB+1TB Gaming-PCs - MediaMarkt
> Statt 1080, 1080 Ti und statt 8700k, 7700.
> 
> ABER,
> ...



Bevor du irgendetwas bestellst, schau hier genau nach:

https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/17612903498

Dort sind WoW Rechner-Konfigurationen aufgelistet, entsprechend den Anforderungen.

Eines ist dabei sehr wichtig. Bei WoW ist die CPU-Leistung ausschlaggebend, speziell single core. Vor allem dann, wenn man regelmäßig in größeren Raids unterwegs ist.

Ich habe mit meinem System auf einem 34" 3440x1440 (60Hz) und Grafikstufe 8 meine 60fps. 25-30er Raids sind kein Problem.



> ...WoW in 50-Man Raids...



Gibt es in WoW nicht, max 40 Spieler.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Danke dir ^^,
Wie ist das mit dem Betriebssystem? Wenn man dort auswählt, ist es dann auch installiert? Oder bekommt man eine CD?
Und kann man auch auswählen auf welcher Festplatte es drauf soll etc.?
Und was genau ist die M.2 SSD? :S
Und welche ausführung würdest du bei einer 1080TI nehmen :o?


----------



## poiu (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Leute so wie ich verstehe bekommt er jetzt eine Gutschrift bei MM, was soll das gedränge zum Selber bauen 

Mache dir da keine sorgen die verbauten Netzteile bei solchen fertig PC sind ganz solide 

aber kei nI7 7700k sondern wenn dann gleich den 8700 oder besser ein Ryzen die gibt es aber nur mit 1060 oder RX580


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

In der Regel wird das Betriebssystem auf der SSD installiert, bzw. der erst gewählten HDD.

SATA Speicher liegen üblicherweiße in 2,5 oder 3,5 Zoll vor, M.2 ist eine "Steckkarte" im weitesten Sinne, die Speicherlösungen sind in aller Regel deutlich schneller als SATA und verbrauchen keinen Platz im Festplattenkäfig sondern werden schlicht ins Mainboard eingelegt.
Hier mal zwei beispielbilder aus Wikipedia: 
Datei:M.2 steckplatz auf einer hauptplatine IMGP5340 smial wp.jpg – Wikipedia
Datei:Samsung MZ-V6E500 m.2 SSD IMGP5309 smial wp.jpg – Wikipedia

Bei dem hier gezeigte Asus Maximus VIII Gene kommt die M.2 Platte direkt zwischen zwei PCIe x16 Slots, was sie sehr kompkat mach und keinen Platz verschwendet, ausserdem brauch man sich nicht mit Kabeln rumärgern.


Zu dem Rest, siehst du die Blauen Info Symbole neben den Auswahlmöglichkeiten?
Drauf klicken und du bekommst Hilfsfenster angezeigt.

Bspw. neben Windows 10 Home 64 Bit kommt das Infofenster mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Vorinstallation (ohne Bloatware) inkl Windows Lizenzkey

Ohne Datenträger!"

Welche Grafikkartenvariante, sagte ich bereits, die Super Jetstream.. die gibt es sowohl als GTX1080 als auch als GTX1080Ti.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Danke dir.. das beruhigt mich,
hab sogar einen mit 500 Watt gefunden von HP
i7-8700k
1080 8gb
usw..


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Hab mir mal einen zusammengestellt .. kostet knapp 1790 €
Mal sehen, muss halt abwarten ob MediaMarkt das Geld per gutschrift, oder bar gibt...
In 1-2 Wochen ca..

Hier der zusammengestellte : Konfiguration:	
Hauptkomponenten
Sharkoon TG5 Weiß LED
Intel i7-8700K (6x 4.70 GHz Turbotakt, 12MB)
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
MSI Z370 PC Pro
16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 Crucial 2400MHz
275GB Crucial MX300
SSD 240GB Kingston SSDNow UV400
2000GB SATA 6GB/s 5400rpm WD Blue WD20EZRZ
8GB MSI GTX1080 AERO 8G OC oder Jet (überlege)
kein Laufwerk
600W BeQuiet Pure Power 10
Garantie und Service
2 Jahre Garantie
Software
Windows 10 Home 64bit (OEM)
---------------------------------------
Fange halt erst die Ausbildung im August an.. bei den Amies..  sonst wäre mir das nötige Geld für ein High end Pc egal gewesen ^^

Aber danke dir, hat mir alles sehr geholfen.

Hab mir aber für den Fall einen rausgesucht, falls ich nur eine Gutschrift bekomme HP OMEN 880-102ng Gaming-PCs - MediaMarkt
sieht ziemlich gut aus, denke ich... und keine Angst wegen dem Preis, ich bekomme höchstwahrscheinlich 120-150 Rabatt. Vllt mehr.
Hab halt grade eh nur mein 27 Zoll Monitor, der auch wirklich gut ist und .....Die 1080 ist ja definitiv keine schlechte Karte,  denke ich..


----------



## amdahl (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Ich bin kein Jurist...deshalb die Frage an jemanden der da sicherer ist: muss man in so einem Fall eine Gutschrift akzeptieren oder hat man ein Recht darauf dass der Betrag erstattet wird? Und wie sieht es mit der Minderung des Kaufbetrages aus?

Aussage des TE:


> 1 )Bekomme jetzt vom MediaMarkt/Asus  knapp (Höchstwahrscheinlich) 1100  für den alten Pc zurück, da er dauerhaft kaputt ging, und ich ihn dem  entsprechend oft einschicken musste.


Klingt nach mehrmals gescheiterter Nacherfüllung.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Jep...


----------



## amdahl (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Wann hast du die alte Kiste denn gekauft? Länger als 2 Jahre her?


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Das ding war nicht mal 1 Jahr alt 
Mehr eingeschickt als damit Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Verstehe ich nicht, du hast nur Ärger gehabt mit soner Fertigkiste vom Blödimarkt und jetzt willst du wieder eine kaufen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Wenn ich mir deine Zusammenstellung nun ansehe, frage ich mich ernsthaft warum ich mir gestern ne halbe Stunde Zeit genommen habe und detailiert auf jeden Punkt geantwortet habe mitsamt einer nach meiner Ansicht sinnvollen Zusammenstellung, mal ganz ehrlich.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Was soll ich mit der Gutschrift vom MM sonst machen? O.o
Außerdem war der PC von Asus, allein deswegen musste er schon schlecht gewesen sein.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Naja K CPU oder nicht, auf die paar Euros kommt es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an, und von der Jetstream habe ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht viel gutes gelesen...

Davon abgesehen, wird es eh nicht dazu kommen... bezweifle das MM mir die Gutschrift Bar auf die Hand gibt...
Und von den ca. 1100 Euro die ich als Gutschrift bekomme, lege ich nochmal ca 900-1000 Euro drauf & Hol mir einfach ein High end Pc von HP (wahrscheinlich) 
Kann immer noch aufrüsten und umbauen, wenn ich es mal muss.

Warum "HP"?
Naja, HP war mein erster PC, und... mein erster Pc von HP, habe ich immer noch nach 8 Jahren... UND er geht sogar noch 1A, Ich benutze ihn selber nicht mehr.
Selbst nach 8 Jahren, hat er noch NIE etwas gehabt im Sinne von Fehlern oder Hardware-schäden.

Er hatte zwar keine GTX, aber war ja auch mein erster PC und war eher für die Schule gedacht /Youtube usw. Aber trozdem, hat er gute Leistung gebracht.
Naja,, und der von Asus hat mich komplett enttäuscht. Dachte damals Asus wäre gut, aber war wohl nichts. Das A in Asus steht übrigens für Abfall.
Asus G11-CB oder so ähnlich, war das 
GTX 960 2gb
i7-6700
16GB RAM
128 SSD
1TB HDD
Laufwerk
Win10

Ungefähr das hatte er drin, also der von Asus...


----------



## amdahl (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Freiwillig werden sie dir das wahrscheinlich nicht anbieten 
Das ganze klingt aber für mich als sei der Mangel sogar innerhalb der 6 Monate Beweislastumkehr aufgetreten. Falls du den Rechner für deutlich mehr als 1100€ gekauft hast würde ich an deiner Stelle mal mit jemandem sprechen der sich mit Verbraucherrecht auskennt. Die Verbraucherzentrale bietet recht günstige Erstberatungen an falls du keinen Anwalt kennst.


----------



## HelloImLord (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Jap, da haste Recht


----------



## facehugger (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> und von der Jetstream habe ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht viel gutes gelesen...


Keine Ahnung was du gelesen hast:

GeForce GTX 1080 im Test: Partnerkarten im Benchmark-Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

die Palit JetStream nutzt den baugleichen Freezer wie die hier getestete Palit GameRock:

Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH & Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium Test-Video: Unboxing, Leistungstest, OC-Potenzial

Gruß


----------



## moonshot (6. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> Hier der zusammengestellte : Konfiguration:
> Hauptkomponenten
> Sharkoon TG5 Weiß LED
> Intel i7-8700K (6x 4.70 GHz Turbotakt, 12MB)
> ...



Warum 2SSDs? Statt 2400er RAM kann man idR für fast den gleichen Preis auch schnelleren kaufen. Und ein Pure Power ist ein Einstiegsmodel. Da lieber ein besseres mit 500 Watt. Man sollte da nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Zusammenstellung nun ansehe, frage ich mich ernsthaft warum ich mir gestern ne halbe Stunde Zeit genommen habe und detailiert auf jeden Punkt geantwortet habe mitsamt einer nach meiner Ansicht sinnvollen Zusammenstellung, mal ganz ehrlich.



Wieso? Weil ich ein anderern Geschmack habe als ein hässlichen Mugen lüfter, von der Marke noch keiner gehört hat?
Und, weil ich  mich für eine andere ausführung der "graka" entschieden habe? O.o
Davon abgesehen, ob man Jetzt 1080 Founder von Nvidia nimmt, oder eine Jet. Doesn´t even matter, da man eine 1080 von Nvidia auch übertakten kann, und sogar mehr Mhz. als die anderen Ausführungen hat.
Und davon wieder abgesehen, übertaktet oder nicht - Es ist eine 1080 (High-end-card) die schafft alles mit gute FPS.
und.....

Sorry, habe nicht gewusst das man hier alles nehmen muss, was man gesagt bekommt. :o
In dem Sinne, danke für eure "hilfe" aber wenn man die "Tipps" hier im Forum liest... und dann nach-googelt, stimmt das meiste irgendwie nicht..
Naja, verlässt man sich auf andere, ist man verlassen.

- Werde mich jetzt ausloggen und lieber die Finger von einem Amateur - Forum lassen.


----------



## amdahl (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Scythe ist ein etablierter Hersteller mit gutem Ruf. Dass DU noch nicht davon gehört hast muss ja nicht der Maßstab sein.
Mit Geschmack hat das nichts zu tun. Es wurden durchweg technisch sinnvolle Verbesserungen vorgeschlagen. Wenn du die allesamt in den Wind schlägst brauchst du eigentlich nicht Rat in einem Forum zu suchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Sinnlos bei Beratungsresistenz....


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



amdahl schrieb:


> Scythe ist ein etablierter Hersteller mit gutem Ruf. Dass DU noch nicht davon gehört hast muss ja nicht der Maßstab sein.
> Mit Geschmack hat das nichts zu tun. Es wurden durchweg technisch sinnvolle Verbesserungen vorgeschlagen. Wenn du die allesamt in den Wind schlägst brauchst du eigentlich nicht Rat in einem Forum zu suchen.



?
Sorry, aber warum lügst du jetzt?
Und... zu dem "Nur weil DU" - Scythe kennt ehrlich gesagt keiner, vllt Ihr, die 24/7 vorm Rechner hocken & jedes PC-Bauteil auf dieser Welt kennt .
Wenn Sycthe so ein "Guten Ruf" haben soll, warum liest man ..
1. Nichts gutes wenn man den Namen googelt, und vorallem nur wenigen Fakten
2. Wenn er so gut ist, warum ist der Lüfter dann nicht in eSports Rechner bzw. Ultra End - Test Spiele Rechner eingebaut ? Sondern immer nur Dark Rock Pro & BeQuiet ?
3. Wenn er so gut ist, dann sollte ihn doch jeder kennen? Warum kennt denn jeder BeQuiet & nicht Sycthe?

Naja, sorry aber .... 
mit jedem neuen Beitrag hier zweifle ich an dieser Seite.

Zitat :" Es wurden durchweg technisch sinnvolle Verbesserungen vorgeschlagen. Wenn du die allesamt in den Wind schlägst brauchst du eigentlich nicht Rat in einem Forum zu suchen."
??
Ja, es wurden Verbesserungen vorgeschlagen, wenn man Es aber nicht nimmt, bekommt man gleich ne dumme Antwort mit :" Ganz ehrlich usw." 
Und du hast Recht, - Menschen mit einem Real life, haben hier wirklich nichts zu suchen. Den hier findet man nur die richtigen 24/7 ler.

Im dem Sinne, klassisches Eigentor....

Ich mein.. Ihr könnt ja die Sachen die "euch" gut gefallen vorschlagen, aber dann wundert euch nicht, wenn man es nach googelt.. und herausfindet dass hier nur Trash gelabert wird.
Da ich deinen Beitrag noch gesehen habe, wollte ich darauf noch antworten - In dem Sinne, jetzt bin raus.


----------



## amdahl (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Edit: Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten

Leute, wür müssen uns steigern. Der TE ist offensichtlich nicht mit unserer Leistung zufrieden. Ich werde mal kurz in mich gehen, danach treffen wir uns um 18Uhr zur Krisensitzung und überlegen uns wie wir die Beratungsqualität verbessern und generell an unserer Ahnungslosigkeit arbeiten können. Bringt bitte jemand Kekse mit?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> Scythe kennt ehrlich gesagt keiner


Scythe baut die wertigsten Kühler. Ja, wir wissen das, uns darum aber als "Lügner" zu bezeichnen, macht jede weitere Beratung hinfällig.
Du kannst doch kaufen, was Du willst. Beratungsresistenz ist das eine. Aber anderen Lügen vorzuwerfen ist der Punkt, an dem die
Ignorierfunktion dieses Forum sehr hilfreich ist. Hab Spaß mit Deiner Medimarktgurke...


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind durchweg billige Komponenten, abgesehen von der CPU.
> Für 1730,-€ bekommt man hier etwas eindeutig besseres, wenn man umkonfiguriert:
> Basis: Gamer PC XL i7-8700K mit GTX1070 - dubaro.de
> - CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 5
> ...



GTX 1080 ca. 540 -600€
CPU - ca 310-340€
RAM : ca. 50-70€
Wasserkühlung auf CPU - ca 70-110
SSD: ca 120-125€
2TB HDD : 55-80€
Mainboard : 120-130€
Netzteil : ca. 90-120€ (500Watt von Bequiet, hab angerufen und nachgefragt)
--------------------
ca.1.575€ + Gehäuse von HP ( so wie das aussieht und aufgebaut ist, mit glass-scheibe, Alu etc..ca. 200-250€ = ca. 1825€

Mir ist klar, dass man noch bissl etwas für die Marke zahlt, aber da sind definitiv keine "billig-Sachen drin. O.o
Wie ich bereits sagte, dieses Forum xD.. Meiner Meinung nach, werden hier Fertig-Pc´s abnormal runter gehatet, obwohl deren Ruf nicht mal schlecht ist. Sonst würde die ja keiner verkaufen .
Davon abgesehen, kann man da immer noch, nach paar Jahren -(Umbauen, aufrüsten etc.) also ist das schonmal mehr als gut.

UND, wie ich bereits sagte, bekomm ich eine Gutschrift von MM - Also lohnt sich zusammenstellen schonmal garnicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt fÃ¼r eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> GTX 1080 ca. 540 -600€
> CPU - ca 310-340€
> RAM : ca. 50-70€
> Wasserkühlung auf CPU - ca 70-110
> ...


Du verstehst es nicht ....
Grafikkarte ist nicht gleich Grafikkarte, SSD nicht gleich SSD und Mainboard nicht gleich Mainboard, RAM nicht gleich RAM.
Es liegen Welten zwischen einer Referenz Grafikkarte und einem Modell mit hochwertigem Kühler und guter Stromversorgung,
Mainboards gibt es von billigsten für 95,-€, die kaum ein übertakten ermöglichen, billigsten Sound haben und wenig Anschlüsse
und es gibt wertige, aber die kosten mehr, SSD mit 240GB fallen mir nur billigst Modelle ein, das ist kein Vergleich zu einer PCIe
Variante. Wir schlagen keine Marken vor, sondern gute Produkte. Aber lassen wir das.

Kauf nach Werbeschlagworten und werde glücklich mit Mediamarkt


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Falls du wirklich "nur" eine Gutschrift vom Blödia Markt bekommen solltest, dann wirst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und dir diese "Schrott" Dinger kaufen müssen...(schau mal was da für ein Rotz da verbaut ist: OMEN by HP 880-102NG-Desktop PC - Technische Daten | HP(R) Kundensupport ) 
Falls du aber das Geld bar zurück bekommen solltest (worauf ich bestehen würde), könntest du dir das z.B. bestellen. Inkl. ist bereits der Zusammenbau und Funktionstest. Du bekommst das Teil also fertig zusammen gebaut und geprüft nach Hause geliefert. Musst nur noch Windoof und deine Software installieren 
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## _Berge_ (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> ?
> Sorry, aber warum lügst du jetzt?
> Und... zu dem "Nur weil DU" - Scythe kennt ehrlich gesagt keiner, vllt Ihr, die 24/7 vorm Rechner hocken & jedes PC-Bauteil auf dieser Welt kennt .
> Wenn Sycthe so ein "Guten Ruf" haben soll, warum liest man ..
> ...



jaaa kauf die MSI Aero, sehr gute karte und die beste ihrer klasse /ironie off

viel spaß mit der turbine...

dir werden komponenten vorgeschlagen die besser/gleichwertig sind und vorallem leiser, aber bitte, anstatt nach dem warum zu fragen hol die keule raus und stell dich quer, solche beratungsresistenden "kunden" wie dich hab ich gern gehabt...nicht


zum thema fertig rechner, da wird gespart wie sonst was, und aufrüstung... naja kauf oem und du kannst nicht aufrüsten, lieber bei dubaro oder von mindfactory bauen lassen wenn du keinen plan hast


die oem rechner verlaufen sich nur dank der bauernfängerei und der unwissenheit der nutzer


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



_Berge_ schrieb:


> jaaa kauf die MSI Aero, sehr gute karte und die beste ihrer klasse /ironie off
> 
> viel spaß mit der turbine...
> 
> dir werden komponenten vorgeschlagen die besser/gleichwertig sind und vorallem leiser, aber bitte, anstatt nach dem warum zu fragen hol die keule raus und stell dich quer, solche beratungsresistenden "kunden" wie dich hab ich gern gehabt...nicht



Naja, ich sag nur so wie es ist.
Viele können die wahrheit nicht abhaben


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Jetzt hab ich doch mehr geschrieben als ich überhaupt wollte..
naja, jetzt bin ich raus.

Viel glück euch noch, mit euren billig "Sythe" lüfter und eurem Ego.
Freaks.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

schöner tro... 

kauf was du meinst, es ist verachwendete freizeit bei dir


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Ich warte immer noch auf den Link/Verweis/Test bei dem die Palit Jetstream schlecht abgeschnitten hat. Sollst davon ja gelesen haben Davon ab empfehlen wir hier meist das was auch in vielen Tests (ob nun hier, bei Computerbase/TomsHardware oder aus eigener Erfahrung) gut abgeschnitten hat. 

Du musst unsere Empfehlungen natürlich nicht beherzigen. Es sind alles nur gutgemeinte Ratschläge...

Gruß


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Falls du wirklich "nur" eine Gutschrift vom Blödia Markt bekommen solltest, dann wirst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und dir diese "Schrott" Dinger kaufen müssen...(schau mal was da für ein Rotz da verbaut ist: OMEN by HP 880-102NG-Desktop PC - Technische Daten | HP(R) Kundensupport )
> Falls du aber das Geld bar zurück bekommen solltest (worauf ich bestehen würde), könntest du dir das z.B. bestellen. Inkl. ist bereits der Zusammenbau und Funktionstest. Du bekommst das Teil also fertig zusammen gebaut und geprüft nach Hause geliefert. Musst nur noch Windoof und deine Software installieren
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen



Naja, wie gesagt - Billig ist das nicht, und schrott schonmal garnicht 
Aber wie gesagt.


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



_Berge_ schrieb:


> jaaa kauf die MSI Aero, sehr gute karte und die beste ihrer klasse /ironie off
> 
> viel spaß mit der turbine...
> 
> ...



Lmao, ich denke, ich habe mehr Plan wie das ganze Amateur Forum zusammen, finde es auch lustig wie hier jeder einen auf "mad" macht, weil man den das billige-vorgeschlagene nicht will 
Man, man

An deiner oder besser gesagt, an eurer stelle - Würde ich mal über ********* nachdenken, allein wenn ich hier schon leute sehe mit 30.000 Beiträge, R.I.P Reallife

Einfach Akzeptieren, ihr wurdet gereckt und besiegt, ich habe Recht - Google beweißt es.
Da brauchst du auch nicht versuchen, dass hier weiter schlecht zu reden.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

doch es ist schrott... die 1080 wahrscheinlich eine der günstigen, wird schön warm und laut


mainboard wie gesagt billig und aus dme hause hp, aufrüstung später is meist nich und das bios schön beschnitten suuuper

cpu kühler bestimmt boxed oder lauter wasserkasten, voll fett der rechner für die kohle


aber hey, kauf!


edit, wow soviel kompetenz und soviel wissen das du hast... allein diese wortwahl und der ausdruck

bin raus hat keinen wert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt - Billig ist das nicht, und schrott schonmal garnicht


´
billig: Kingston A400 SSD 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gut: Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

billig: Gigabyte Z370P D3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gut: ASRock Z370 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

billig: Mushkin Essentials DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (997183) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gut: https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident...-3600c17d-16gtz-a1354210.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

billig: https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-aero-8g-oc-v336-015r-a1449275.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
gut: https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-1080-jetstream-neb1080015p2j-a1449280.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Du musst das nicht verstehen, Du musst auch die Unterschiede nicht sehen, Du bist ein Mediamarktkäufer und stolz drauf.
Es ist doch sehr gut, wenn Du mit Deinen eigenen Entscheidungen glücklich bist. Alle anderen sind doch ehVollidioten, wie 
aktuelle Studien eindrucksvoll belegen.
http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/03/wissenschaftlich-erwiesen-alles.html


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



HelloImLord schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt - Billig ist das nicht, und schrott schonmal garnicht
> Aber wie gesagt.



Hast du dir die verlinkte Seite mal angeschaut? Das Mainboard hat einen z270 Chipsatz...noch nicht mal den "neueren" z370...und die Kühlung vom Board ist ja mal ein schlechter Witz (Original von der HP Internetseite ausgeschnitten) :


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



_Berge_ schrieb:


> doch es ist schrott... die 1080 wahrscheinlich eine der günstigen, wird schön warm und laut
> 
> 
> mainboard wie gesagt billig und aus dme hause hp, aufrüstung später is meist nich und das bios schön beschnitten suuuper
> ...



Mainboard eines der besten. und Ps: Hab bis jetzt kein teueres gesehen. Aber gut  Wenn du deinen Trash hier wirklich glaubst. Dann gönn ich es dir.
Hab mir zu dem Gerät die Bewertung auf YT angeschaut, und der Pc ist sein Geld worth.

Einfach drauf klar kommen, ich habe Recht.

Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt, wer ein billig Mainboard von Asus kauft, "Asus 6Ch"
Du musst es ja wissen, wie man trash baut.


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ´
> billig: Kingston A400 SSD 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gut: Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Du musst es auch nicht verstehen, übrigens ihr schreibt hier nur  Sachen, die IHR gut findet & nicht die anderen.
aber Hey! bleib deinem eigenem Ego treu.
Genau wie dieses restliche Amateur Forum.


----------



## INU.ID (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Bevor es noch weiter eskaliert, und da es schon alles nötige gesagt wurde:

*closed*



Edit:


HelloImLord schrieb:


> Lmao, ich denke, ich habe mehr Plan wie das ganze Amateur Forum zusammen, ...


Warum hast du das Forum dann überhaupt um Hilfe gebeten?


----------



## HelloImLord (7. März 2018)

*AW: 450 Watt für eine GTX 1080 & I7-8700k ??? Hilfe *

Alleine diese "mad" antworten, wenn man euren Trash nicht akzeptiert, beweist was das für ein Amateur- Forum ist.
Aber, ich mein.. wer drauf stolz ist...

Wünsch euch noch ein geiles Leben, ihr wannabes. lol


----------

